# The Boys!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I hardly ever get to take photos of the boys, they're either in their cage being anti social or they fly away when I go to take a photo of them. (typical)

Today I got lucky, I had all 3 out of the cage and.. I got a fair few photos of them. 

Squeaky first:





































Jasper:



















Charlie:




























LMAO. I just noticed Charlies crest! HAHA. :rofl:

And before anyone asks why there's no Ben, it's because he's not yet living with us.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

lol, he does look cute. So do all your boys.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lol!

They are real angels when they are quiet.. shame that's only once in a blue moon.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, look at Charlie's mottled teenage face, how cute!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah. :lol: I don't believe he's 6 months old tomorrow.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are all so pretty  I love that last picture


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww what cuties!!!! Charlie sure is on his way to the yellow mask!!!! omg 6 months old!! seems like just yesterday u posted pics of the little babies!!!


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

OH! I love that expression on Charlie in his last picture. Too Cute! All your boys are such nice looking young men, but there is something about Charlie I really like.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Adorable pair!

Hehe! The crest! xD


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

What a handsome boy Charlie has become.
Great photos.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanksss!

Charlie's quite the cutie, but a little rugrat he has become also.  It's not the same Charlie who was such an innocent little baby and would be good all the time, now he's trouble ALL the time lol.


----------

